# What health risks, if any, does a puppy with an older mother have



## Aeroforz1 (Apr 25, 2007)

I run a rescue in Central PA and have been asked to take in a litter of German Shepherd pups from what can only be described as a bad breeder. 

Same story I hear all the time really they are looking to make some "easy" money and for whatever reason the pups didn't sell and now there are 5 10 week old German Shepherds terrorizing their house. 

Anyway, I was shocked when I spoke to this gentleman on the phone tonight to find out that the mother of these puppies is 11 years old. I'd love to scream at people like this but then he gets mad at me and the puppies are stuck with this idiot and nobody wins. 

So what I'm wondering is whether or not the puppies themselves are at any increased risk for future health problems as a result of their mother being so old? I know there is an increased risk to the mother during pregnancy and whelping and an increased risk to the puppies when they are younger but I'm not clear on whether them being 10 weeks old now and otherwise healthy looking means they are out of the woods or if there are additional risks to take into consideration for those who will adopt these pups? 

Are there any tests that should be run on the pups to check for potential future problems?

Thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## Vinnie (Sep 4, 2001)

This is a double post and has been closed.

If you'd like to respond please see the following thread;

http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...future-health-risks-pups-born-senior-mom.html


----------

